# If you won the lottery..



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

What would be the FIRST car you went out and bought??

Mine would be the Aston Martin DB9.

Of course, I'd keep the TT as well though :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> What would be the FIRST car you went out and bought??
> 
> Mine would be the Aston Martin DB9.
> 
> Of course, I'd keep the TT as well though :wink:


A Limo to get me to the airport and out of this country !! :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > What would be the FIRST car you went out and bought??
> ...


You'd get stuck in traffic on the way :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


That'll be all the illegal immigrants in the mushroom vans :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

veyron


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'd buy a AMV8 Vantage. Then new cab that is due out soon.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

997 GT3...........no doubt.............in white............with red leather 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Lamborghini Murcielago (in bright yellow or lime green)


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Lambo mercielago


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

ENZO if it was mega bucks 430 if not


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

DW225 said:


> 997 GT3...........no doubt.............in white............with red leather
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:
> 
> Dave 8)


for some reason im fancing a "arab" style car clolour scheme!

want a white Ferrari with red leather too, or a lambo.

A veyron will be on the list for sure, a few astons be high up there too.

niko


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Undecided:

Mercedes 300 SL Gullwing










Aston Martin DB5










or Ferrari 250 GT California - Ferris Bueller fan!










Don't think it would be a modern car.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Ferrari 250 GT California - Ferris Bueller fan!


You'll need a Million for one of those


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

First choice Del boys 3 wheeled van  
Second choice Koenigsegg :twisted:


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Zonda F - Lacquered Carbon Fibre - No Paint - No Plates - Passport - Credit Cards - 2am Central London - 1 Lap - Eurostar to Freedom!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

997 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

lamborghini muira


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I'd buy one of these...









*THE DADDY!!! and smoke the lot of ya*


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

and one of these too..


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> Undecided:
> 
> Mercedes 300 SL Gullwing
> 
> ...


 Pure class Kell... :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> > Ferrari 250 GT California - Ferris Bueller fan!
> 
> 
> You'll need a Million for one of those


Maybe. But in a few years time it would still be worth a million.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mondeo ST TDci in performance blue.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> First choice Del boys 3 wheeled van
> Second choice Koenigsegg :twisted:











my second choice also!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Wouldn't you just want to go intoa dealership and get something there and then though ,instead of waiting for that special car


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Bugatti Veyron [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

i won the lottery last week.......
i just couldn't decide what car to buy,there is not much out there for a Â£tenner!! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> If you won the lottery..


I would stick the money in the bank and keep my present car


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > If you won the lottery..
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dick Seaman (May 18, 2006)

If you won the lottery, you would have no place to go.

I would just keep the cars that I have got.


----------

